# Master and Slave computers..



## niven (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi,
Could I ask you opinion of which of these two computers should be used as a master or a slave?
Perhaps you could offer some reasons as to your choice. No experience in this area and I definately need help from an old hand at these things!
regards
niven.

Specs:

New computer:
Core i7800X 6 core 12 threads...
128gb ram crucial 2400
XFX video-card-r5 230 2gb

Samsung 1TB 960 Pro M.2 NVMe ( covers Berlin)
Samsung 500gb 960 Pro M.2 NVMe (covers Spitfire Strings to Joshua Bell Violin).

1.5TB Seagate from old computer?.....for what use?...
EVGA 750 Supernova G3 80+
UAD Quad and Duo PCIe cards (here or still in old computer?)


Old computer:

Core i7 Extreme Edition LGA 1366 (7yrs old...then top line, now at v best rated a medium level computer...)

24gb ram

unknown PCIe video card but only 512gb!..HDMI/ DVI/ VGA.

1.5 TB Seagate Barracuda HD (x2) one coming out for a new computer for some sort of "back-up"?

500gb Samsung SSD evo.

be Quiet 530w Pure Power....power supply.

RME HDSP card....PCi (used with an old RME Multiface).

UAD Quad and Duo PCIe cards (here or still in new computer?)

I also have an SSL Nucleus 1 which hasn't been used. This has a dual channel usb audio interface, plus Pre amps, which will be the main input/output for my Cubase DAW.

Nucleus connects via ethernet to my main DAW computer...which is.....?

And I also need to connect via ethernet to my slave.

Will I be able to use an ethernet switch to do this?

Will having a switch interfere with the work of the Nucleus?

Where in this whole set-up do I place my various "main" bits of software....my DAW...Sibelius.....VEP Pro V6 and the SSL Nucleus?

Many thanks if you can help in anyway!

VST List:
Berlin Orchestra:
Strings & woods...428gb
Brass....320
Perc 164...
Berlin Sphere 34gb
Berlin Runs 43gb

989gb altogether....Berlin.


Spitfire Audio Strings...
205gb instal space...
VSL. special editions..
vol 1 and vol 1plus...52gb
Vol 2 and Vol 2 plus...37gb
Fanfare trumpets standard...1gb
Flugel Horn standard 6gb
Epic Orchestra Standard...9gb
Hollywood Strings 48gb
Wood. 20gb
brass 20gb
Stormdrum 2 12.5 gb
Emotional Cello 5.5
Joshua Bell. 9gb

Spitfire /Hollywood Brass /VSL /Cello/ Bell is 425gb


So far 1x1TB M.2 NVMe for Berlin
and 1x 500gb M.2 NVMe for Spitfire and Hollywood Strings Brass and Woodwind....and VSL Insts.


Komplete 9 120gb
Omnisphere 64gb
Bechstein. 80gb
Real guitars 4 15gb
Scarbee rhodes 5.6gb
Trilogy 40gb
Stylus RMX 15gb?...
plus 5 Expanders...70gb
Ravenscroft. 6gb
Harmonica. 1gb

Sibelius 7. 2gb software only

Cubase 9.02..............20gb

VSL Ensemble Pro6 ...2gb

Komplete 9 to VSL Pro 6.......440.6g


----------

